# Networking >  Access desktop of another computer on a network?

## ajay_meridium

How can we access desktop of another computer on a network? If there are four computer in a network named com1, com2, com3, com4, than how can com1 access the desktop of com4.

----------


## anushya

Hi,

Its very simple. U r asking abt Remote Desktop Processing (RDP: port 3389): Accessing the Destop of another computer (com4) from one computer (com1). 
For this, the port 3389 in com4 should be in listen state. That's it. 
Goto Programs > Accessories > Communications > Remote Desktop Connection.
Give the ipaddress of com4.
Give the username and password.
Done.
If firewall is enabled, then rule must be there to allow port 3389 traffic from outside to inside.

----------


## dinesh_boora

> How can we access desktop of another computer on a network? If there are four computer in a network named com1, com2, com3, com4, than how can com1 access the desktop of com4.


start/run/mstsc     it will show a remote desktop wizard in that enter the ip adress or the computer name to which u want to connect.

----------


## skt_5

Type mstsc on run then give its ip address.

----------


## sanju_10ginkire

there also few software like teamviver....
by using this u can access desktop..
as well as by using netmeeting also this is possible...
thnx

----------

